

Phasing out certificates of free courseware completion - ericelias
http://blog.udacity.com/2014/04/phasing-out-certificates-of-free16.html

======
zbinga
I understand they don't want to issue certificates without verifying the
identity of the person taking the course, but what's with the sudden jump from
"requiring identity verification" to "requiring payment"?

~~~
riggins
I'm guessing there are expenses related to verifying someone's identity.

